# Lunch In Connecticut?



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

jmic said:


> Nick things are a little tight. :blink: You buying ? :sad:


 
What a cheapskate:jester:

That's my line anyway.:shifty:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Vinny said:


> Nick, I just sent PM. I,m good with that. Let me know if you want me to call for resevation. It shouldnt be a problem for the amount of seats but they should be warned thier about to get a horde of chow hounds:clap:


Hopefully for them they have a back room to put us in. Away from the general patrons. :w00t: :blink: :laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Leo G said:


> What a cheapskate:jester:
> 
> That's my line anyway.:shifty:


Dang Leo I forgot that you're on here . You're more than welcome to join us dirt guys. :w00t::whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

jmic said:


> Dang Leo I forgot that you're on here . You're more than welcome to join us dirt guys. :w00t::whistling


 
Ya, don't tell you know who. Or you know what will happen to us you know where.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Leo G said:


> Ya, don't tell you know who. Or you know what will happen to us you know where.


:w00t: Yeah really ! :laughing: I forgot about him on here too. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

jmic said:


> :w00t: Yeah really ! :laughing: I forgot about him on here too. :laughing:


I see the sheetrock dust has affected your memory.:laughing:


Maybe we can bring the wives to the luncheon and have them dance on the tables. I think we could get free meal that way. Make sure they wear loose pants so the guys can slip the dollar bills in.:shifty:


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll start saving my singles tomorrow. :laughing:


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Sounds like a great event. - I wish I could find an excuse to travel that far.

My last contractors meeting in CT was with an evening meeting of the mason contractors a few years ago. They started singing songs in Italian and ended up throwing dinner rolls.


----------



## Poolman (Mar 20, 2007)

Count me in.:thumbsup: I just pm'd ya nick.

Scott


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Nick,

Let us know when its all finalized. And since someone mentioned it, if the wives are coming. Mine can do a number up on a table :whistling, but don't tell her I told ya.:laughing:

This reminds me of the Old CB Meets. Anyone remember those?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Okay, It's Thursday at 1pm in Stamford CT. At a nice restaraunt, Italian food speciallty. 

Tuesday I'll send out the location and directions to everyone. If you want to go let me know Vinny will be making the reservations Wed. 

Also let me know if Friday will work if there is bad weather Thursday.


----------

